# What to do with .....



## martyn c (May 17, 2017)

Saw this post and wondered what other would do with alligator feet on the smoker ??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/243242/gator-feet-what-should-i-do


----------



## smokin monkey (May 18, 2017)

Absolutely no idea!

But if your looking for exotic meats, take a look at Seasons in Stafford. Search Natural Game. They have all sorts of meats even Python, please don't ask how I would do it!!!! :-)


----------



## wade (May 19, 2017)

I have smoked gator steaks but not gator feet. I cooked them like you would cook chicken breasts. They tasted OK but were nothing special. They tasted very much like......... chicken - LOL


----------

